# Poulan Pro Gas Trimmer Fuel Primer Bulb Line Routing Question - See Diagram



## checkmate1996

Hey folks, newb here. So for my first post, I was hoping that someone can confirm or deny my routing diagram for hooking up the fuel lines properly. I inherited this weed trimmer from my brother as it had been sitting for years since he didn't know what was wrong with it. So as I started taking things apart the fuel lines litterally crumbled into my hands all over my workbench so I didn't know what went where!!:freak: Also the fuel tank had all kinds of gunk in it. So I ordered all new parts parts, i.e. fuel filter, spark plug, fuel tank and lines from MTD/Poulan to get this going. I really hope I can get it to work becuse the unit looks like it has never been used.

I appreciate all of your help!!:wave:








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## checkmate1996

CLick on the image a couple of time to to view a larger size!


----------



## checkmate1996

Well, after trimming a 3/4 acre lot, it must be right!

Hopefully, this diagram will help someone else...


----------



## Hubs

Thanks , I was looking for this I have a craftsman which is really the same as a poulan.
My few lines to disentegrated . This image will help Thankyou


----------



## haasrw1031

*Craftsman 32cc Weedeater*

My story is exactly as the first entry of this tread is (i.e., I started looking at what the problem could be with my weedeater failing to start and all of the fuel lines just disintegrated before getting into the machine). As a result I had no clue where any of the lines connected, nor did I realize there are two lines into/out of the fuel tank.

This information is fantastic information! I really appreciate the diagram (I've been on the net for days looking for this very thing without any luck). Last night I put my weedeater together with blind logic, and this diagram will confirm if I was on track. Thanks much for taking the time to draw this out and place it on-line.


----------



## Bossman5

checkmate1996 said:


> Well, after trimming a 3/4 acre lot, it must be right!
> 
> Hopefully, this diagram will help someone else...


It sure helped me, Checkmate...about a year after it helped Hubs..thanks much


----------



## mcostlow

Thank you so much. worked as diagramed. Had hooked it up wrong because the lines had broken. Fuel line packet available at Lowes


----------



## GENE ROWE

Do you still have the digram for the poulan 446 pro fuel line connections!!
I have the same problem you had!!
Thanks,
gene rowe


----------



## geogrubb

GENE ROWE said:


> Do you still have the digram for the poulan 446 pro fuel line connections!!
> I have the same problem you had!!
> Thanks,
> gene rowe


Go up to the first post and double click on the routing image. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Davidpaul

This details is amazing information! I really appreciate the plan (I've been on the net for times looking for this very factor without any luck). Yesterday I put my weedeater together with sightless reasoning, and this plan will validate if I was on monitor. Thanks much for making the effort to sketch this out and position it on-line. . . . .

cheap car hire surfers paradise


----------



## finaprint

It gets more interesting when the nipples all get same size and length as well as carb fittings the same too. You get to trace down fuel passages then but still a piece of cake. I cut another fuel tank hole after blanking the one off right under throttle linkage on my 2150, the linkage kept snagging the purge line.


----------



## merkin

I really appreciate the info I won't know until tomorrow morning if it works but it looks good on paper, thank you


----------

